# "Red Tails" movie of 332nd Fighter Group "Tuskegee Airmen"



## Oaktree (Jul 30, 2011)

Red Tails trailers and video clips on Yahoo! Movies


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 30, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2011)

Saw the trailer earlier today on another forum, lot of people nitpicking already....Me, I look forward to checking it out....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 30, 2011)

Interesting! I'll definitely see it, although the spot where the P-51 is sticking on the tail of the Me-262 is rather interesting. -262 musta been standing on the brakes! Also interesting to see Cuba Gooding Jr. in this one, too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2011)

It looks interesting.


----------



## Oaktree (Jul 31, 2011)

More intrest you know if the P-51 can flip that easy and quick to get a good bank shot on the 262. Did anybody notice anything diffrent about the B-17s


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 1, 2011)

got this from a gaming forum i belong to. a lot of the dogfight scenes are CG but there are some scenes where actaul 51s were used. in this clip you will see one of the versions of anderson's old crow getting her "make-up" taken of and being returned to her original glory.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=athETK-ba5w_


----------



## seesul (Aug 5, 2011)

Oaktree said:


> More intrest you know if the P-51 can flip that easy and quick to get a good bank shot on the 262. Did anybody notice anything diffrent about the B-17s


Yup, Red Tails escorting 8th USAAF bombers *instead of 15th....!!!*
Mighty Eight is everywhere..


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2011)

Oaktree said:


> More intrest you know if the P-51 can flip that easy and quick to get a good bank shot on the 262. Did anybody notice anything diffrent about the B-17s


The Me262 was not a dogfighter...it's best tool in a fight was it's speed and that was best used to climb out of harm's way and clear the area. To get into a turning fight was simply asking for death and so shooting down a Me262 wasn't actually all that noteworthy to be honest.


----------



## RAF21 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not to spoil it for anyone...but we caught Red Tails on opening day today and this was one of the best WW2 films i have ever seen! Highly suggest seeing this movie on the big screen just phenominal. George Lucas Red Tails - 5 Stars!!!!!

To those who served and to those who did not return home thank you and God Bless our veterans.

They fought for us and a better world never forget them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2012)

How accurate was it?


----------



## wells (Jan 21, 2012)

I saw it too. I liked it. Some of the aerial maneuvering was a little over the top, which kinda bugged me, but that's to be expected, I guess. As far as accuracy, I dunno. It's pretty much the same as the 1995 film, only CGI replaces guncam footage, you know, shooting up trains, attacking an airfield, the attack on the destroyer, 3 me-262's being shot down. Nothing really new there...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2012)

Will see it for the entertainment factor...mostly, cause I know there will be accuracy stuff that will annoy the sh!t out of me...


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Will see it for the entertainment factor...mostly, cause I know there will be accuracy stuff that will annoy the sh!t out of me...


same here


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 21, 2012)

Agreed about wanting to see it for the entertainment factor...and I do think it will deliver in that regard. My biggest concern with movies based on real historical events is how this may substitute real knowledge of our history for young people. 
But I'll also see it to support a WWII film in the naive hope they may make others.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 21, 2012)

The local rag completely trashed this movie giving it one star out of 5. I'm going to go see it with a buddy next week and will prepare my mind to see a comedy. The only question is whether to go to the pub before instead of after. May end up doing both!


----------



## wells (Jan 22, 2012)

As far as accuracy, I've found a few things

The first kill was over a FW-190, not a 109
They flew P-40L, which were Merlin powered and didn't have the intake on top of the cowl
The "destroyer" was attacked by P-47s, apparently after they went off course and couldn't find their targets ( the ship was apparently TA22 ).
Someone has already mentioned squadron markings of the bombers, but I don't know anything about that. I'll have to watch it again....
There were 3 Me-262's shot down on March 24, 1945. All three pilots bailed out. I don't recall seeing any German pilots bailing out in the movie. I'll have to watch it again!

I don't understand why they can't put these events in a historical context, like flash a date/location on the screen or something...
Being CGI, would it have been that hard to make some other aircraft, like the FW-190 or P-47?

Obviously, they're trying to cram events from 4 squadrons into one, so it is only "based on" true events. Having said that, you could always go and watch that "other" WW2 aviation movie...oh wait


----------



## Andy70 (Feb 12, 2012)

Saw the movie tonight. Very entertaining, and the CGI is very well done. All the inaccuracies already discussed are there and probably more, but it's a good movie to watch.


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Feb 14, 2012)

It literally puts you in the cockpit.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 15, 2012)

My wife and I saw the movie last Sunday. That manuever where the P-51 shot the Bf 109 while doing some kind of flip was actually done by a guy named Candelleria according to the History Channel. There are videos on youtube showing it. Over all I thought it was ok, we liked it.


----------



## ellis995 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi guys
Here is a link to the film don't know what quality is like.

Watch Red Tails online - download RedTails - on 1Channel | LetMeWatchThis


----------



## Muskrat (May 18, 2012)

It was a giggle.


----------



## Muskrat (Jun 29, 2012)

Super Hottie Daniela Ruah Daniela Ruah - IMDb
was massively under utilised!! MMMMmmm I love NCSI LA


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2012)

I saw it here, on Pay-per-View. The writer/director took an awful lot of 'license' with the events. There are tons of inaccuracies .... as already mentioned. As for the "entertainment factor" it was entertaining. As for the hardships the blacks endured during WW-II, "Glory" (a civil war flick) is much better.

Charles


----------



## J dog (Jan 13, 2013)

Besides this movie another good movie that I found generally accurate was "The Red Baron" you should check it out some time. But every movie has its flaws.


----------



## danb26 (Jan 20, 2013)

Morning, funny I just mentioned this in the other thread about Masters of the Air, I reviewed this in the UK last year and was disappointed by the lack of historical presence - despite the obvious truths - see if you agree by clicking here...

However, we also spoke to Cuba and Hemingway and if you'd like a read of that as well, it's here: Red Tails: Interview With Cuba Gooding Jr Anthony Hemingway

Don't think I'm just here to share links, just interested by 'proper' historical views!


----------

